# Problem mit Networkmanager systemd?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe heute durch einen Zufall fetgestellt, das ich auf meinem Sytem keine Programme mehr öffnen kann, wenn die Netzwerkverbindung -eth0 Kabelanschluß- unterbrochen ist. Wenn ich über  NetworkManager die Verbindung trenne, wen das Netzwerkkabel aus dem Slot rutscht, wenn ich die Verbindung deaktiviere über "systemctl stop NetworkManager.service" dann öffnen sich unter kde5 und auch unter icewm keine Programme mehr über Mausklick. Ich kann mich auch unter kde nicht mehr abmelden. 

Wenn ich mit deaktivierten "systemctl disable NetworkManager.service" NetworkManager starte, komme habe ich auch keine Verbindung über eth0, aber alles andere funktioniert. Das muss irgendwie mit systemd zu tun haben. 

Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben? (Außer, auf da alte OpenRC init System umzusteigen...)

MfG 

systemctl --version

```
systemd 226

+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3330_CPU_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8051840 total,   6443384 free

KiB Swap:    9301628 total,   9301628 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 15 Feb 2017 07:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

local

    location: /usr/local/portage/local

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox 

sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180

 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga 

dhcp dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fame fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg jpeg2k kipi lcms ldap libav libnotify 

libsamplerate lirc mad matroska mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mobi modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opencl opengl openmp 

pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime raw readline rtc sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session shorten socks5 spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 

sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis wayland widgets wifi wxwidgets 

x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 

cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm 

authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache 

filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump karbon krita words sheets stage" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev 

dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150

 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 pentax polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11 tp6801 ruby_targets_ruby20" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate

 evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de_DE de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

! Frage habe ich in einem anderem Forum schon gestellt, aber bisher keine Lösung. !

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben? (Außer, auf da alte OpenRC init System umzusteigen...)
> 
> 

 

Ich kann halt nicht sagen warum du ein Problem hast. Aber generell vermute ich irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten in der Reihenfolge von deinem Network-Manager und vielleicht dbus oder etwas in der Art. Was aber trotzdem klappen sollte, ist wenn du halt genau wie bei openrc deine Netzwerk-Konfiguration über ein eigenes Systemd Script startest und die IP-Adressen von Hand vergibst oder halt DHCP von Hand steuerst, statte es an diesen seltsamen Network-Manager zu vergeben.

Sich das ist dann nicht mehr so schön je nachdem in das GIU integriert. Sollte aber halt genau wie bei OpenRC trotzdem funktionieren.

Alternativ musst du halt buddeln und testen was genau das Problem ist. Es klingt sehr seltsam und ich hoffe du hast kein kompliziertes Setting, mit single signed on im Netzwerk oder home auf einem Active Directory liegen, wobei du dann halt nur mit funktionierendem Netzwerk Zugriff auf diese Ressourcen bekommst.

Es sollte ja irgendein einfaches Problem sein. Daher ist meine Vermutung halt etwas wie dbus.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches damals lag es daran das der DHCP-Client welcher vom NetworkManager aufgerufen wurde den lokalen Hostname verbastelte und dann kein X11-Programm mehr eine Verbindung zum Xorg aufbauen konnte, "cannot open display" tauchte massenhaft im journal auf.

Eventuell passiert bei dir ja was vergleichbares was dazu führt das die Programme keine Verbindung mehr zum X11 Display bekommen.

----------

## misterjack

Sorry, bis jetzt nur "Frickelvorschläge" - die Frage nach dem Log sollte zuerst kommen  :Wink: 

Was sagt denn als root oder Mitglied der Gruppe systemd-journal denn 

```
journalctl -f
```

 ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo du das Kabel aussteckst und versuchst Programme zu öffnen?

----

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was aber trotzdem klappen sollte, ist wenn du halt genau wie bei openrc deine Netzwerk-Konfiguration über ein eigenes Systemd Script startest und die IP-Adressen von Hand vergibst oder halt DHCP von Hand steuerst, statte es an diesen seltsamen Network-Manager zu vergeben.

 

Alternativ zum Networkmanager gibts auch noch systemd-networkd.service + systemd-resolved.service  :Wink: 

Edith: Posting korrigiert  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

# journal -f

bash: journal: Kommando nicht gefunden

 :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> # journal -f
> 
> bash: journal: Kommando nicht gefunden
> 
> 

 

dann ding heißt journalctl

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Die Ausgabe ist ziemlich umfangreich.

```
-- Logs begin at Do 2014-06-05 18:02:47 CEST. --

Feb 26 16:05:50 flammenflitzer systemd-networkd[1768]: Enumeration completed

Feb 26 16:05:50 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started Network Service.

Feb 26 16:05:50 flammenflitzer wpa_supplicant[2297]: wlan0: Reject scan trigger 

since one is already pending

Feb 26 16:07:02 flammenflitzer plasmashell[2674]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 2 

(BadValue), sequence: 37127, resource id: 37748743, major code: 141 (Unknown), 

minor code: 3

Feb 26 16:09:10 flammenflitzer kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 

(BadWindow), sequence: 54214, resource id: 37748743, major code: 15 (QueryTree), 

minor code: 0

Feb 26 16:09:11 flammenflitzer plasmashell[2674]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 2 

(BadValue), sequence: 39834, resource id: 54525976, major code: 141 (Unknown), 

minor code: 3

Feb 26 16:09:13 flammenflitzer kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 

(BadWindow), sequence: 56315, resource id: 71303175, major code: 15 (QueryTree), 

minor code: 0

Feb 26 16:09:41 flammenflitzer kdeinit5[2606]: Service  ":1.99" unregistered

Feb 26 16:09:44 flammenflitzer kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 

(BadWindow), sequence: 64479, resource id: 27263049, major code: 18 

(ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Feb 26 16:09:44 flammenflitzer kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 

(BadWindow), sequence: 64483, resource id: 35651851, major code: 18 

(ChangeProperty), minor code: 0
```

Hier habe ich den Stecker gezogen:

```
Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: wlan0: new hardware address: 

ea:6b:3b:f1:e5:52

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is 

not ready 

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  [1488121865.5943] 

device (wlan0): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to EA:6B:3B:F1:E5:52 (scanning)                                                                                                 

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Starting Network Service...                                   

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  [1488121865.6114] 

device (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> disabled

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  [1488121865.6415] 

device (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disabled -> disconnected

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer systemd-networkd[1803]: Enumeration completed                                             

Feb 26 16:11:05 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started Network Service.                                                            

Feb 26 16:11:06 flammenflitzer NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  [1488121866.4802] 

device (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer kernel: r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: link down                                                                  

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: carrier lost                                                                                     

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer systemd-networkd[1803]: eth0: Lost carrier

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer plasmashell[2674]: networkmanager-qt: virtual 

void NetworkManager::DevicePrivate::propertyChanged(const QString&, const 

QVariant&) Unhandled property "RxBytes"

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer ntpd[2525]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 

(Terminated)

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer kdeinit5[2606]: networkmanager-qt: virtual void 

NetworkManager::DevicePrivate::propertyChanged(const QString&, const QVariant&) 

Unhandled property "RxBytes"

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer ntpd[2525]: 192.168.2.1 local addr 192.168.2.102 

-> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer kdeinit5[2606]: networkmanager-qt: virtual void 

NetworkManager::DevicePrivate::propertyChanged(const QString&, const QVariant&) 

Unhandled property "TxBytes"

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer ntpd[2525]: 2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 

192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer plasmashell[2674]: networkmanager-qt: virtual 

void NetworkManager::DevicePrivate::propertyChanged(const QString&, const 

QVariant&) Unhandled property "TxBytes"

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer ntpd[2525]: 2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 

192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Stopping Network Time Service...

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 

192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Stopped Network Time Service.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: ntpd 4.2.8p9@1.3265-o Sat Feb 

11 19:03:31 UTC 2017 (1): Starting

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Started Network Time Service.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd 

-g -n

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121873.4046] policy: setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no 

default device)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: deleting route to 

192.168.2.0/24

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121873.4052] policy: setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no 

default device)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: deleting default route 

via 192.168.2.1

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service...

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Activating via 

systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' 

unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service'

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd-hostnamed[1830]: Changed host name 

to 'localhost.localdomain'

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: proto: precision = 0.050 usec 

(-24)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 55, 

address/host 'ntp.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Successfully 

activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 56, 

address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 57, 

address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Activating via 

systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' 

unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service'

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 58, 

address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 59, 

address/host 'ntp.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 60, 

address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 61, 

address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 62, 

address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 63, 

address/host 'ntp.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[2525]: 

ntpd exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[2525]: 

192.168.2.1 local addr 192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[2525]: 

2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[2525]: 

2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[2525]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[2525]: 

2xx.xxx.xxx.xxx local addr 192.168.2.102 -> <null>

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 64, 

address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 65, 

address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Started Hostname Service.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: restrict: ignoring line 66, 

address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Listen and drop on 0 

v6wildcard [::]:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Listen and drop on 1 

v4wildcard 0.0.0.0:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Listen normally on 2 lo 

127.0.0.1:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Listen normally on 3 lo 

[::1]:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: Listening on routing socket on 

fd #20 for interface updates

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

ntpd 4.2.8p9@1.3265-o Sat Feb 11 19:03:31 UTC 2017 (1): Starting

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -g -n

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

proto: precision = 0.050 usec (-24)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 55, address/host 'ntp.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 56, address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 57, address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 58, address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.de' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 59, address/host 'ntp.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 60, address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 61, address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 62, address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.com' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 63, address/host 'ntp.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 64, address/host 'ntp1.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 65, address/host 'ntp2.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

restrict: ignoring line 66, address/host 'ntp3.hetzner.net' unusable.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Listen and drop on 0 v6wildcard [::]:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Listen and drop on 1 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Listen normally on 3 lo [::1]:123

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:13 ntpd[1827]: 

Listening on routing socket on fd #20 for interface updates

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager 

Script Dispatcher Service...

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Successfully 

activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Script 

Dispatcher Service.

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:1 'hostname': new 

request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:1 'hostname': 

start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:2 'hostname': new 

request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:2 'hostname': 

start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121877.5226] device (eth0): state change: activated -> unavailable (reason 

'carrier-changed') [100 20 40]

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121877.5312] dhcp4 (eth0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 2464

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121877.5312] dhcp4 (eth0): state changed bound -> done

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121877.5324] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121877.5327] manager: NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:3 

'connectivity-change': new request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:3 

'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:4 'down' [eth0]: 

new request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1843]: req:4 'down' [eth0]: 

start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]: Currrent active 

notifications: QHash(("notification 6", "Bluetooth-SystemXperia Z1 Compact 

(44:D4:E0:7E:0F:C3)"))

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]: Guessing partOf as: 0

Feb 26 16:11:17 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]:  New Notification:  

"Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1" "Die Verbindung Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1 wurde 

deaktiviert." -1 & Part of: 0

Feb 26 16:11:26 localhost.localdomain kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 

3 (BadWindow), sequence: 28224, resource id: 35651853, major code: 18 

(ChangeProperty), minor code: 0
```

Hier in etwa habe ich versucht dolphin zu starten:

```
Feb 26 16:11:26 localhost.localdomain dolphin[1851]: QXcbConnection: Could not 

connect to display :0

Feb 26 16:11:26 localhost.localdomain kwin_x11[2646]: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 

3 (BadWindow), sequence: 28375, resource id: 35651854, major code: 18 

(ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]: Creating the 

cache for:  "applications:org.kde.dolphin.desktop"

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]: Already in 

database?  true

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:       First 

update :  QDateTime(2016-03-06 07:05:30.000 CET Qt::TimeSpec(LocalTime))

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:        Last 

update :  QDateTime(2017-02-26 09:30:55.000 CET Qt::TimeSpec(LocalTime))

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]: After the 

adjustment

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:      Current 

score :  21.8135

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:       First 

update :  QDateTime(2016-03-06 07:05:30.000 CET Qt::TimeSpec(LocalTime))

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:        Last 

update :  QDateTime(2017-02-26 09:30:55.000 CET Qt::TimeSpec(LocalTime))

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]: Interval length 

is  0

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]:          New 

score :  22.8135

Feb 26 16:11:28 localhost.localdomain kactivitymanagerd[2742]: 

ResourceScoreUpdated: "905a8386-db86-44f5-9c92-23079bcbac6c" 

"org.kde.plasma.kicker" "applications:org.kde.dolphin.desktop"

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: carrier acquired

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain kernel: r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: link up

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: adding address 

fe80::acc5:714c:e8bd:9411

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd-networkd[1803]: eth0: Gained 

carrier

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: IAID f4:63:f8:18

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1219] device (eth0): link connected

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: soliciting an IPv6 

router

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1230] device (eth0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected 

(reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd-networkd[1803]: eth0: Removing 

non-existent address: fe80::acc5:714c:e8bd:9411/64 (valid for ever)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1246] policy: auto-activating connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 

1'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1261] device (eth0): Activation: starting connection 'Kabelgebundene 

Verbindung 1' (96ca3e97-b749-3901-851c-8a67695ca8b9)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1263] device (eth0): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 

'none') [30 40 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1265] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1289] device (eth0): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') 

[40 50 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1295] device (eth0): state change: config -> ip-config (reason 

'none') [50 70 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1298] dhcp4 (eth0): activation: beginning transaction (timeout in 45 

seconds)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.1312] dhcp4 (eth0): dhclient started with pid 1861

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhclient[1861]: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 

255.255.255.255 port 67

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain kdeinit5[2606]: plasma-nm: Unhandled 

active connection state change:  1

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhclient[1861]: DHCPACK from 192.168.2.1

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   address 192.168.2.102

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   plen 24 (255.255.255.0)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   gateway 192.168.2.1

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   server identifier 192.168.2.1

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   lease time 2806845378

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   hostname 'flammenflitzer'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2468] dhcp4 (eth0):   nameserver '192.168.2.1'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2469] dhcp4 (eth0):   domain name 'local'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2469] dhcp4 (eth0): state changed unknown -> bound

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2481] device (eth0): state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 

'none') [70 80 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2487] device (eth0): state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 

'none') [80 90 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2491] device (eth0): state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 

'none') [90 100 0]

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.2492] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Activating via 

systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' 

unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager 

Script Dispatcher Service...

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Successfully 

activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Script 

Dispatcher Service.

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:1 

'connectivity-change': new request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:1 

'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: rebinding lease of 

192.168.2.102

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dhclient[1861]: bound to 192.168.2.102 -- 

renewal in 1403422689 seconds.

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.3862] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Activating via 

systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' 

unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.3863] policy: set 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1' (eth0) as default 

for IPv4 routing and DNS

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.3864] policy: setting system hostname to 'flammenflitzer' (from 

DHCPv4)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info>  

[1488121907.3866] device (eth0): Activation: successful, device activated.

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Starting Hostname Service...

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:2 'up' [eth0]: 

new request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:2 'up' [eth0]: 

start running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]: Currrent active 

notifications: QHash(("notification 6", "Bluetooth-SystemXperia Z1 Compact 

(44:D4:E0:7E:0F:C3)"))

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]: Guessing partOf as: 0

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain plasmashell[2674]:  New Notification:  

"Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1" "Die Verbindung Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1 wurde 

aktiviert" -1 & Part of: 0

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain dbus[2304]: [system] Successfully 

activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Feb 26 16:11:47 localhost.localdomain systemd[1]: Started Hostname Service.

Feb 26 16:11:47 flammenflitzer systemd-hostnamed[1876]: Changed host name to 

'flammenflitzer'

Feb 26 16:11:47 flammenflitzer nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:3 'hostname': new 

request (1 scripts)

Feb 26 16:11:47 flammenflitzer nm-dispatcher[1872]: req:3 'hostname': start 

running ordered scripts...

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: Listen normally on 4 eth0 

192.168.2.102:123

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: bind(24) AF_INET6 

fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3#123 flags 0x11 failed: Cannot assign requested 

address

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: unable to create socket on eth0 (5) 

for fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3#123

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: failed to init interface for address 

fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1827]: Listen 

normally on 4 eth0 192.168.2.102:123

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1827]: bind(24) 

AF_INET6 fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3#123 flags 0x11 failed: Cannot assign 

requested address

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1827]: unable to 

create socket on eth0 (5) for fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3#123

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1827]: failed to 

init interface for address fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: leased 192.168.2.102 for 

2806845376 seconds

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: adding route to 

192.168.2.0/24

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: adding default route via 

192.168.2.1

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: ntpd exiting on signal 15 

(Terminated)

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1827]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1827]: ntpd 

exiting on signal 15 (Terminated)

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Stopping Network Time Service...

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Stopped Network Time Service.

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer systemd[1]: Started Network Time Service.

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: ntpd 4.2.8p9@1.3265-o Sat Feb 11 

19:03:31 UTC 2017 (1): Starting

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Command line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -g -n

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1913]: ntpd 

4.2.8p9@1.3265-o Sat Feb 11 19:03:31 UTC 2017 (1): Starting

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1913]: Command 

line: /usr/sbin/ntpd -g -n

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: proto: precision = 0.090 usec (-23)

Feb 26 16:11:48 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:48 ntpd[1913]: proto: 

precision = 0.090 usec (-23)

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen and drop on 0 v6wildcard 

[::]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen and drop on 1 v4wildcard 

0.0.0.0:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen normally on 3 eth0 

192.168.2.102:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen normally on 4 lo [::1]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listen normally on 5 eth0 

[fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: Listening on routing socket on fd #22 

for interface updates

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

and drop on 0 v6wildcard [::]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

and drop on 1 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

normally on 3 eth0 192.168.2.102:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

normally on 4 lo [::1]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listen 

normally on 5 eth0 [fe80::d53b:da80:bfe4:d866%3]:123

Feb 26 16:11:53 flammenflitzer ntpd[1913]: 26 Feb 16:11:53 ntpd[1913]: Listening 

on routing socket on fd #22 for interface updates

Feb 26 16:12:00 flammenflitzer dhcpcd[2382]: eth0: no IPv6 Routers available
```

Zwischendurch habe ich den Stecker wieder eingesteckt, um weiter arbeiten zu können.

MfG

----------

## firefly

Das system ändert seinen hostname wenn die netzwerk verbindung sich Ändert.

Mit aktiver netzwerkverbindung ist der hostname "flammenflitzer"

Wenn die Verbindung getrennt wird setzt networkmanager den hostname auf "localhost.localdomain"

 *journalctl -f wrote:*   

> Feb 26 16:11:13 localhost.localdomain NetworkManager[2326]: <info> 
> 
> [1488121873.4046] policy: setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no
> 
> default device) 

 

Und wenn die Netzwerkverbindung wieder da ist dann wieder zurück auf "flammenflitzer"

 *journalctl -f wrote:*   

> Feb 26 16:11:47 flammenflitzer systemd-hostnamed[1876]: Changed host name to
> 
> 'flammenflitzer'

 

Wenn der X-Server mit aktiver Netzwerkverbindung gestartet wurde, dann reagiert er nur auf Anfragen vom hostname "flammenflitzer"

Da sich der hostname nach dem trennen der Netzwerkverbindung ändert, versuchen neu zu startende Programme sich über den hostname "localhost.localdomain" zu verbinden, was aber der momentan laufende X-Server ablehnt.

Das was mich stutzig macht ist wieso networkmanager überhaupt den hostname ändert.

Eventuell weil kein default device konfiguriert ist? Wie die logausgabe

 *Quote:*   

> policy: setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no
> 
> default device)

 

wohl andeutet.

Ich würde schauen ob du networkmanager nicht so konfiguriert bekommst, dass er nicht den hostname versucht zu ändern

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.

Wird ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich damit beschäftige. Habe im Moment wenig Zeit. Und noch zwei andere "Baustellen". Das Problem mit bluetooth und mit kodi/ mplayer.  :Sad: 

----------

## schmidicom

In deinem Log sieht es auch so aus als ob du sowohl systemd-networkd als auch den NetworkManager in Betrieb hättest, kann mir gerade kein Scenario vorstellen wo das sinn macht denn eigentlich braucht es nur einen Dienst der die Netzwerkkonfiguration verwaltet.

Zum Thema NetworkManager und lokaler Hostname:

In der Standardkonfiguration überlässt der NetworkManager die Entscheidung ob der lokale Hostname geändert werden soll dem aktuell verwendeten DHCP-Client. Vielleicht wäre mal ein wechsel nicht verkehrt, ich persönlich verwende seit längerem den von ISC und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

NetworkManager habe ich deshalb im Einsatz, weil ich ab und an mein WLan zuschalten will, welches ich normal nicht brauche. Danke für die Ratschläge.

----------

## musv

Dann deaktiviere den Systemd-Networkd und evtl. auch systemd-resolvd.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
systemctl stop systemd-networkd.service

systemctl disable systemd-networkd.service

systemctl stop systemd-resolved.service

systemctl disable systemd-resolved.service
```

```
$ hostname

flammenflitzer
```

Stecker raus

```
$ hostname

localhost.localdomain
```

Welches ebuild ist ISC DHCP-Client?

Ich habe installiert:

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3::gentoo  USE="embedded ipv6 udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcp-4.3.4::gentoo  USE="client ipv6 ldap server ssl (-libressl) (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 0 KiB
```

Sollte ich den Hostnamen der Einfachheit halber gleich auf localhost setzten?

```
/etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="localhost"
```

Oder in 

```

/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf 

send host-name "flammenflitzer";

supersede host-name "flammenflitzer";
```

Oder liegt der Fehler in der /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost
```

  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

ich verwende auch den ISC + networkmanager. Und bei mir bleibt der hostname unverändert auch wenn der netzstecker gezogen ist

 *Quote:*   

> net-misc/dhcp
> 
>      Available versions:  4.3.4 ~4.3.5 {+client ipv6 ldap libressl selinux +server ssl vim-syntax KERNEL="linux"}
> 
>      Installed versions:  4.3.4(22:57:56 29.11.2016)(client ipv6 ldap server ssl -libressl -selinux -vim-syntax KERNEL="linux")
> ...

 

der client binary heißt dhclient

Bei mir ist die /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  "leer" alle zeilen sind nur kommentare.

Bei der Umstellung auf systemd habe ich den hostname per hostnamectl gesetzt welches im grunde nur /etc/hostname editiert.

AFAIK verwendet networkmanager by default dhclient als DHCP client. Man kann diesen aber über die /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf verändern

section [main] key dns

zusätzlich habe ich in /etc/hosts folgendes drinnstehen

```
127.0.0.1       <hostname> localhost

::1             localhost
```

eventuell ist dieser eintrag mit verantwortlich das der hostname nicht geändert wird wenn kein link besteht

----------

## flammenflitzer

ISC + networkmanager

Habt ihr mal einen Link zu einer Anleitung?

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ISC + networkmanager
> 
> Habt ihr mal einen Link zu einer Anleitung?

 

Ich kenn keine Anleitung, AFAIK nimmt der networkmanager den dhclient als default wenn er installiert ist und nicht in der network manager config was anderes eingetragen ist für die verwendung als DHCP client

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   ISC + networkmanager
> 
> Habt ihr mal einen Link zu einer Anleitung? 
> 
> Ich kenn keine Anleitung, AFAIK nimmt der networkmanager den dhclient als default wenn er installiert ist und nicht in der network manager config was anderes eingetragen ist für die verwendung als DHCP client

 Leider wurde das NetworkManager ebuild schon vor geraumer Zeit geändert, um nur noch dhclient zu verwenden.

Ich verwende net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.4-r14 aus dem seden overlay, on dem dhcpcd wieder unterstützt wird, (mit openrc+elogind zusammen) und bei mir ändert sich der HostName auch nicht, wenn ich das Kabel ziehe. (Siehe Bug net-misc/networkmanager: Add elogind support)

Aber: Wenn ich ein NFS-Laufwerk mounte, und dann das Kabel ziehe, dann hängt der gesamte Desktop (Yakuake funktioniert komischerweise aber weiter) bis das Kabel wieder drin ist. das hatte ich mit dhcpcd-only Konfiguration nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   ISC + networkmanager
> 
> Habt ihr mal einen Link zu einer Anleitung? 
> 
> Ich kenn keine Anleitung, AFAIK nimmt der networkmanager den dhclient als default wenn er installiert ist und nicht in der network manager config was anderes eingetragen ist für die verwendung als DHCP client Leider wurde das NetworkManager ebuild schon vor geraumer Zeit geändert, um nur noch dhclient zu verwenden.

 

Networkmanager selbst kann auch mit anderen dhcp clients umgehen. Und was im ebuild angegeben ist ist vermutlich nur die dependency auf dhclient bzw. verwendung als default.

 */etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [main]
> 
> dhcp=dhclient

 

statt dhclient kann man hier jeden x-beliebigen dhcp client angeben

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   ISC + networkmanager
> 
> Habt ihr mal einen Link zu einer Anleitung? 
> 
> Ich kenn keine Anleitung, AFAIK nimmt der networkmanager den dhclient als default wenn er installiert ist und nicht in der network manager config was anderes eingetragen ist für die verwendung als DHCP client Leider wurde das NetworkManager ebuild schon vor geraumer Zeit geändert, um nur noch dhclient zu verwenden. 
> ...

 leider nein:

```
 ~ $ grep -A 1 -B 1 dhcpcd /usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-1.4.4-r1.ebuild 

        # maintain and fix it

        # Also disable dhcpcd support as it's also completely unmaintained

        # and facing bugs like #563938 and many others

--

                        $(use_with dhclient) \

                        --without-dhcpcd \

                        $(multilib_native_use_with modemmanager modem-manager-1) \

```

Es gab tatsächlich einmal (vor einer halben Ewigkeit) große Schmerzen mit NM+dhcpcd+WiFi, aber das wurde behoben. ...leider nicht im ebuild.

..und damit es so richtig Spaß macht, bringt USE="-dhclient" nichts, weil das configure Skript vom NetworkManager in diesem Fall (beide disabled) einfach dhclient als default annimmt, egal, ob das Teil da ist, oder nicht. *firefly wrote:*   

>  */etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf wrote:*   
> 
> [main]
> 
> dhcp=dhclient 
> ...

 Ich weiß nicht, ob der NM mit dhcpcd "quatschen" kann, wenn gar kein Support eingebaut wird...

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..und damit es so richtig Spaß macht, bringt USE="-dhclient" nichts, weil das configure Skript vom NetworkManager in diesem Fall (beide disabled) einfach dhclient als default annimmt, egal, ob das Teil da ist, oder nicht.
> 
>  *firefly wrote:*    */etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ausprobiert oder vermutest du nur? Es kann auch sein das durch " --without-dhcpcd" einfach nur folgendes deaktiviert wird:

Laut manpage von NetworkManager.conf versucht der networkmanager in der default konfiguration den zu verwenden dhcp client zu finden (wenn die dhcp variable in der konfig leer ist).

Das macht er indem er nacheinander folgende clients ausprobiert: dhclient, dhcp.

Mit der oben genannten option kann es sein, dass er einfach nicht mehr den dhcp client binary ausprobiert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ausprobiert oder vermutest du nur?

 Ich vermute nur. Aber ich kann ja mal in die Quellen schauen.

...moment...

configure.ac:

```
if test "$with_dhcpcd" != "no"; then

        AC_DEFINE(WITH_DHCPCD, TRUE, [Define if you have dhcpcd])

        AC_SUBST(DHCPCD_PATH, $with_dhcpcd)

else

        AC_DEFINE(WITH_DHCPCD, FALSE, [Define if you have dhcpcd])

fi
```

src/dhcp-manager/nm-dhcp-dhcpcd.c:

```
static const char *

nm_dhcp_dhcpcd_get_path (void)

{

        const char *path = NULL;

        if (WITH_DHCPCD)

                path = nm_utils_find_helper ("dhcpcd", DHCPCD_PATH, NULL);

        return path;

}

static gboolean

ip4_start (NMDhcpClient *client, const char *dhcp_anycast_addr, const char *last_ip4_address)

{

(...)

        dhcpcd_path = nm_dhcp_dhcpcd_get_path ();

        if (!dhcpcd_path) {

                _LOGW ("dhcpcd could not be found");

                return FALSE;

        }
```

Also mit --without-dhcpcd kannst du in der config angeben was du willst, NetworkManager wird immer, beinhard reinkodiert, behaupten es könne dhcpcd nicht finden.

----------

## musv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ hostname
> 
> ...

 

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, den Hostnamen in die /etc/hosts zusätzlich zum localhost einzutragen?

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, den Hostnamen in die /etc/hosts zusätzlich zum localhost einzutragen?

 

Und was macht er wenn irgendein anderer DHCP-Server meint seinem Rechner einen Hostname zuteilen zu müssen der noch nicht in der "/etc/hosts"-Datei enthalten ist? Da passiert ihm dann doch genau das gleiche wieder nur eben aus einem leicht anderen Grund.

Das beste ist diesen Unfug abzustellen.

PS: Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum ein DHCP-Client der sowas unterstützt nicht auch gleich die "/etc/hosts"-Datei entrechend anpasst.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> PS: Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum ein DHCP-Client der sowas unterstützt nicht auch gleich die "/etc/hosts"-Datei entrechend anpasst.

 

Die hosts-Datei war der statische Vorgänger von DNS. Und in der /etc/nsswitch.conf wird die Reihenfolge angegeben, in der die Namenseinträge abgerufen werden. Damit ist die /etc/hosts praktisch die Fallback-Datei, auf die sich der Rechner berufen kann, wenn alles andere scheitert. Bzw. ist nach nsswitch die /etc/hosts die erste Datei, die kontaktiert wird, um den Rechnernamen nachzuschlagen. Erst danach wird der DNS-Server kontaktiert.

Es wäre somit vollkommen falsch, wenn jetzt ein DHCP-Server einfach so die /etc/hosts überschreiben darf. 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und was macht er wenn irgendein anderer DHCP-Server meint seinem Rechner einen Hostname zuteilen zu müssen der noch nicht in der "/etc/hosts"-Datei enthalten ist?

 

Ist doch egal. Du kannst einem Rechner soviele Namen zuweisen, wie du willst. Das ist keine zwangsläufig eineindeutige Abbildung. Außerdem denke ich, hier wird irgendwie DHCP mit DNS verwechselt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Es wäre somit vollkommen falsch, wenn jetzt ein DHCP-Server einfach so die /etc/hosts überschreiben darf.

 Natürlich darf ein Server im Netzwerk nicht einfach so an der lokalen /etc/hosts herumbasteln aber der eigene DHCP-Client sollte es tun wenn er schon meint den Hostname, aus welchem Grund auch immer, verändern zu müssen. Sonst führt das unter Umständen eben zu solchen Problemen wo der geänderte lokale Hostname nicht mehr aufgelöst werden kann weil er keiner Quelle in /etc/nsswitch.conf bekannt ist.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Und was macht er wenn irgendein anderer DHCP-Server meint seinem Rechner einen Hostname zuteilen zu müssen der noch nicht in der "/etc/hosts"-Datei enthalten ist? Ist doch egal. Du kannst einem Rechner so viele Namen zuweisen, wie du willst. Das ist keine zwangsläufig eineindeutige Abbildung. Außerdem denke ich, hier wird irgendwie DHCP mit DNS verwechselt.

 Klar kann man das, aber wie oben geschrieben müssen sie auch noch lokal aufgelöst werden können sonst gibt es eben Probleme. Also erlaubt man dem eigenen DHCP-Client entweder den lokalen hostname zu verändern und räumt ihm dadurch gegebenenfalls ständig hinterher oder man schaltet dieses Verhalten ab.

EDIT:

Wenn man aber einen guten lokalen resolver (systemd-resolved ist so einer, funktioniert aber nur in Verbindung mit dem systemd-networkd) im Betrieb hat der auf solche Änderungen des Hostname automatisch reagiert kann die Auswertung der /etc/hosts auch gleich ganz abgeschaltet/ersetzt werden und dann spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr was der DHCP-Client macht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> aber der eigene DHCP-Client sollte es tun wenn er schon meint den Hostname, aus welchem Grund auch immer, verändern zu müssen. 

 Frage: Da ein Rechner einen Hostnamen hat, den der Admin des Rechners festlegt, warum (zur Hölle) sollte irgendwas diesen Namen ändern? Das ergibt keinen Sinn!

Nichteinmal Microsoft Exchange würde sowas tun, und das will was heißen.

Der Hostname ist lokal, fest, und muss in keinem Netzwerk der Welt eindeutig sein. In einer DNS-Liste muss die FQDN eindeutig sein. Aber theoretisch können 200 Rechner in einem Subnetz den selben Hostnamen haben, und über Subdomains unterschieden werden.

Das Einzige, was sich ändern kann, ist die Domain bei einem Netzwerkwechsel. Das hat mit dem Hostnamen aber nichts zu tun.

Und deshalb schreibt man seine eigenen Daten ja auch in /etc/hosts als (zum Beispiel)

```
127.0.0.1 <hostname>.<Standarddomain> <hostname> localhost
```

Tut nicht weh, schadet nicht, und wenn man sich an einer anderen Domain anmeldet, wird sich der dhcp-client (wenn dafür konfiguriert) schon darum kümmern, und es passiert nichts Schlimmes, wenn das Kabel gezogen wird.

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:

Der Rechnername ist heilig. Wer diesen durch ein Programm zu verändern versucht, oder die Veränderung des heiligen Hostname durch ein Programm fordert, wird geteert, gefedert, und aus dem Land gejagt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Natürlich darf ein Server im Netzwerk nicht einfach so an der lokalen /etc/hosts herumbasteln aber der eigene DHCP-Client sollte es tun

 

Nein, sollte er nicht. In der /etc/hosts schreibt maximal der Admin mit einem Editor rum, auf keinen Fall aber ein DHCP-Client.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Installiert waren:

```
net-misc/dhcp 4.3.4

net-misc/dhcpcd 6.11.3
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
emerge -C net-misc/dhcpcd
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/hostname 

cat: /etc/hostname: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
hostnamectl 

  Static hostname: n/a 

Transient hostname: flammenflitzer 

        Icon name: computer-desktop 

          Chassis: desktop 

       Machine ID: 2deee6e266ae5ddb7e142a94501baefa 

          Boot ID: a6433cf4c2b34e41a33577586166815e 

 Operating System: Gentoo/Linux 

           Kernel: Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 

     Architecture: x86-64 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
hostnamectl set-hostname flammenflitzer 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
hostnamectl 

  Static hostname: flammenflitzer 

        Icon name: computer-desktop 

          Chassis: desktop 

       Machine ID: 2deee6e266ae5ddb7e142a94501baefa 

          Boot ID: a6433cf4c2b34e41a33577586166815e 

 Operating System: Gentoo/Linux 

           Kernel: Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 

     Architecture: x86-64 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# Set to the hostname of this machine 

hostname="localhost" 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
nano /etc/conf.d/hostname
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hostname  

# Set to the hostname of this machine 

#hostname="localhost" 

hostname="flammenflitzer"
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf | grep -v '\#'
```

           

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/hosts | grep -v '\#' 

127.0.0.1        localhost 

::1              localhost
```

flammenflitzer olaf # 

```
cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | grep -v '\#' 

cat: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Stecker abgezogen. Desktop funktioniert. Werde ich beobachten und die Daumen drücken.

----------

## Yamakuzure

hostnamectl?

Ah. da haben wir die Antwort.

Ja, der Poettering darf in /etc/hosts  und /etc/hostname natürlich nach belieben rummalen, sowas tut Süss-tämm-Dieh nun einmal. Damit musst du leben.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ja, der Poettering darf in /etc/hosts  und /etc/hostname natürlich nach belieben rummalen, sowas tut Süss-tämm-Dieh nun einmal.

 

Gib  mal bitte ein Beispiel, in dem Systemd/Poettering die /etc/hosts bearbeiten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Ja, der Poettering darf in /etc/hosts  und /etc/hostname natürlich nach belieben rummalen, sowas tut Süss-tämm-Dieh nun einmal. 
> 
> Gib  mal bitte ein Beispiel, in dem Systemd/Poettering die /etc/hosts bearbeiten.

 Ah, stimmt! Ich vergaß, dass das Ding ja extra auf localhost reagiert, damit /etc/hosts ... moment, ich zitieren: *src/nss-myhostname/nss-myhostname.c wrote:*   

>       72                 /* We respond to 'localhost', so that /etc/hosts
> 
>      73                  * is optional */

 Ok, Spaß beiseite, mein Fehler. systemd malt natürlich nur in /etc/hostname rum.

Falls es dich interessiert, den entsprechenden Teil findet man in: 

```
src/network/networkd-link.c:919:int link_set_hostname(Link *link, const char *hostname)
```

Und das wird von dhcp_lease_lost() aufgerufen, und zwar mit einem NULL hostname.

Oder anders ausgedrückt:

Die systemd-Entwickler sind der einhelligen Meinung, dass dein Rechner, sobald der Link weg ist, keinen Host-Namen mehr verdient.

Siehe src/network/networkd-dhcp4.c:dhcp_lease_lost() :

```
    237         if (link->network->dhcp_hostname) {

    238                 const char *hostname = NULL;

    239 

    240                 if (link->network->hostname)

    241                         hostname = link->network->hostname;

    242                 else

    243                         (void) sd_dhcp_lease_get_hostname(link->dhcp_lease, &hostname);

    244 

    245                 if (hostname) {

!!! 246                         /* If a hostname was set due to the lease, then unset it now. */

    247                         r = link_set_hostname(link, NULL);

    248                         if (r < 0)

    249                                 log_link_warning_errno(link, r, "Failed to reset transient hostname: %m");

    250                 }

    251         }
```

Damit der Spaß ein Ende hat, könntest du also versuchen "DHCP.UseHostname" bzw. "DHCPv4.UseHostname" in der Config auf 'false' zu setzen. Dann sollte der Hostname nicht mehr angerührt werden, egal wie oft das Kabel gezogen/gesteckt wird.

...dass der Wert Standardmäßig auf 'true' steht, empfinde ich aber als bedenklich...

----------

## schmidicom

Der nach wie vor rein optionale Netzwerkstack von systemd ist nicht die einzige Software welche standardmäßig versucht den lokalen Hostname auf den Wert zu setzen welcher vom DHCP-Server gegebenenfalls vorgeschlagen wird, "net-misc/dhcpcd" hat oder hatte dieses Verhalten auch schon an den Tag gelegt. Davon abgesehen wird das Verhalten von systemd-networkd in der offizellen Doku ziemlich deutlich erklärt:

 *https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.network.html wrote:*   

> [DHCP] Section Options
> 
> The "[DHCP]" section configures the DHCPv4 and DHCP6 client, if it is enabled with the DHCP= setting described above:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Auf privaten Geräten ist sowas zwar eher unüblich aber in Firmenumgebungen (und genau darauf legt systemd nun mal seinen Hauptfokus) kann das durchaus erwünscht sein.

PS: Man kann an systemd ja kritisieren was man will aber irgendwann wirkt es auch ziemlich zwanghaft.

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> systemd malt natürlich nur in /etc/hostname rum.

 

M.W. nur, wenn das root explizit mit hostnamectl will: Ein "service" für Administratoren, die nicht in der Lage sind, eine 1-zeilige Datei zu editieren.

Alles andere passiert rein im RAM, also durch Aufruf der kernel-Funktion zum Setzen des Hostnamens.

Ganz im Gegenteil wird m.W. bei explizit gesetztem /etc/hostname dieser in jedem Fall statt "localhost" als Fallback benutzt.

Davon abgesehen ist /etc/hostname keine offizielle Datei, sondern eine reine systemd-spezifische Konfigurationsdatei. Weder kernel noch openrc noch irgendwelche dhcp* clients sollten sie kennen/benutzen; Ausnahme natürlich systemd-eigener dhcp und möglicherweise andere Software, die systemd-kompatibel sein will.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist /etc/hostname keine offizielle Datei, sondern eine reine systemd-spezifische Konfigurationsdatei. 

 

Nope /etc/hostname gibt es schon viel länger als systemd

z.b. das hostname programm, welches unter gentoo in sys-apps/net-tools paket enthalten ist, kennt /etc/hostname schon

siehe manpage: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/hostname.1.html

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist /etc/hostname keine offizielle Datei, sondern eine reine systemd-spezifische Konfigurationsdatei.  
> 
> Nope /etc/hostname gibt es schon viel länger als systemd

 

Um präziser zu sein hätte ich sagen sollen: Es ist eine rein init-system-spezifische Datei. openrc nutzt sie nicht; systemd ist diesbezüglich ausnahmsweise etwas kompatibler zu anderen init-Systemen. Solange Du allerdings nicht mehrere Init-Systeme parallel fährst, ist systemd der einzige Konsument dieser Datei. Insofern ist meine Aussage schon richtig, nur nicht historisch vollständig.

 *Quote:*   

> z.b. das hostname programm, welches unter gentoo in sys-apps/net-tools paket enthalten ist, kennt /etc/hostname schon

 

Nope. Ein "grep" der Sourcen zeigt, das /etc/hostname nur in der manpage auftaucht. Dort steht auch i.W. nur, dass in der Regel das Init-System den Hostnamen beim Booten einmalig aufgrund von /etc/hostname setzt: Also nur ein allgemeiner Hinweis.

----------

